# converting breezeway into indoor living area.. have concrete issues



## HandyGal7 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a breezeway between my garage and house that is already closed in on the North side. I need to convert this space (26' X14') into a living area. My problem is the concrete floor of the breezeway has cracked and sunk approximately 1 1/2 to 2 inches on the house side. Do I level it off with self leveling cement before I build the sub floor? The heat ducts will run in the subfloor. It was suggested I 'float' the floor and that no matter what I do the drywall will always crack due to the concrete movement. Suggestions? I can't find a contractor willing to take this on. (small town Sask)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a picture.
I doubt floor leveler will work that thick.

Need to know what the levels of the floors are to each other.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

having a sturdy floor to build the new floor (sub floor) on top of is best instead of building a new floor onto a sinking floor. If built on top of the sinking floor then whoever said you would have cracking issues would be correct. Adding self leveling will not fix the future sinking aspect, it only fixes the sinking that has already occurred.

in this system there should be no concrete movement whatsoever


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

If the existing concrete is an on grade slab without footings (and since it is sinking, that sounds likely), most localities will not allow that to be converted to living space. You need to discuss with your building department.

You may have to tear it out and install footings, stem walls and a new slab.

It will depend on the part of the country you reside and how deep the frost line goes.


----------

